# 2am Rescue



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

This last weekend Missouri had no tax on school supplies, so the family and I wen shopping. Of course we had to hit up Wal-Mart and about 12 we went in, around 1am I found this little guy. 
He wasn't the worst one off but he looked like he was more aware of what was happening to him and had given up. He knew how bad he was and didn't care if he lived or died. (Maybe a bit to much emotion for a fish but it's what I saw) I contemplated between a very excited, healthy, b.e.a.u.t.i.f.u.l., red crowntail and him. 
The last look he gave me broke my heart so I put the red crowntail front and center and bought this little guy and a plant. He was laying on the bottom barely breathing and would occasionally come up to breath something from the surface. 
I got him home and in my QT tank and within 10minutes he was swimming closer to the surface and more easily. 
Since then I have put a fake plant and two moss balls (which he is in love with!) in with him. Today I played with him and a shiny bottle cap which he seemed to enjoy. He still seems depressed and hasn't eaten but he's coming around and swims much better and doesn't stay at the bottom of the tank. 
Sorry to rant! Here are some pics. I'm still looking for a name, my other two are named Rosie and Alfonso. 

Him defending his moss balls









Sorry that it's blurry









His current tank I switched the plant this water change though 


















This one shows off his red









This guy wanted to help sooo bad lol









Question: I just did a water change and for a little excitement put the cup the new guy is in next to Alfonso's tank. Alfonso was Very interested but the new guy turned his tail fin to him and completely ignored him! Is this normal? I think poor Alfonso was insulted lol and the new guy wasn't the least bit interested in Rosie either but I'm not to worried about that.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I heara lot about how male bettas who have been sitting next to other males at store for a lon time become desensitized to the presence of other males, given time and kept away from other males some have been known to get their spunk back


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Mkay I'll keep hope up, poor guy.  Either way I'm sure he'll bounce back.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

If you have oak leaves you can put some in the water to create tannis, which has calming affects 
oh, and hes pretty, I almost got a betta that looked a lot like him, ended up getting Wildfire (had SBD and fin rot and died three days later  )


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Would oak leaves straight from the tree on my dad's property be alright? He doesn't spray for anything. 
Yeah sorry the pics are blurry I end up spending my money on all the critters and necessities that I end up never getting the new camera I need.  but he is a lovely color if I say so myself and I'm pleased he doesn't have fin rot or anything even though his water was disgusting and he is already attached to me(he follows me around the room in his tank). 
Sorry about your fish! That's horrid  but at least he died in a good, clean, happy place and not on the shelf alone and in poison water.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Sarahlydear said:


> Would oak leaves straight from the tree on my dad's property be alright? He doesn't spray for anything.
> Yeah sorry the pics are blurry I end up spending my money on all the critters and necessities that I end up never getting the new camera I need.  but he is a lovely color if I say so myself and I'm pleased he doesn't have fin rot or anything even though his water was disgusting and he is already attached to me(he follows me around the room in his tank).
> Sorry about your fish! That's horrid  but at least he died in a good, clean, happy place and not on the shelf alone and in poison water.


 
Cause his water was so bad keep an eye on him, epecially his fins
Yup, those will work, rinse them off with ho water first then crush them up and put them in 

And I got her knowing there was a chance she wouldnt make it... al of my bettas (except the newbies) are walmart rescues that were on deaths bed in one way or another, and that is why I get them, that way they can die respectfully or can lie there lives in clean water and as happy as possile


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> Cause his water was so bad keep an eye on him, epecially his fins...


Oh I have been!! So far so good, though he still is lethargic, I'm going to give him a day or two more then really start worrying. 



LittleBettas said:


> And I got her knowing there was a chance she wouldnt make it... al of my bettas (except the newbies) are walmart rescues that were on deaths bed in one way or another, and that is why I get them, that way they can die respectfully or can lie there lives in clean water and as happy as possile


I try to get the ones that look like they need it the most but luckily our stores take goodish care of the bettas so many of them aren't too bad off, but the ones that are really are.  Once I get my own place and a more stable income I plan on expanding and having a room for needy bettas, but until then... I end up over-compensating with the little ones I have now.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Sarahlydear said:


> Oh I have been!! So far so good, though he still is lethargic, I'm going to give him a day or two more then really start worrying.
> 
> 
> 
> I try to get the ones that look like they need it the most but luckily our stores take goodish care of the bettas so many of them aren't too bad off, but the ones that are really are.  Once I get my own place and a more stable income I plan on expanding and having a room for needy bettas, but until then... I end up over-compensating with the little ones I have now.


 
Good, try not to get to worked up and keep stress around his tank down (wrap a towel or someting around it to block out some light and movement) 

Yeah, the only store I have with bettas without having to drive 2 hours is Walmart, and they are AWEFUL abut caring for their bettas... that were I got my latest guy Finn, he has fin rot SO bad he has NO fins left, just a stubby little body,but h has spunk ad Im really hoping he pulls through










Before you start getting the really sick ones, be ready, its tough when they pass away, its amazing how fast you can get attached


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh the poor guy! I'm sure you'll doctor him up though.
I have a female that was only body and now she's spunky and swims Everywhere lol. Luckily her's was from tailbiting and stress so once she was in a good, clean tank she did fine. 

Our stores take Great care of the other fish and decent care of the bettas, enough for me to be satisfied to where I can leave a few behind (which is grrreeeaat for my pocket book lol) 

I know, my family is a rescue family and we have gone through quite a few pets; either from being hit, shot, sick, old or re-homed. I'm prepared for the fish that don't pull through; I take comfort that they died happier and better than before we got them. Also my father made sure I was prepared for death when I entered the world and made sure I was tough enough to handle the abuse that's out there. 

The only thing I'm worried about is not being able to save a fish that someone else could have. So y'all will know when my room opens up because I will probably have a question every other day.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, I would have more but my bf cant take it when we lose one (I volunteer at a kill shelter and he cant stand going there)

All of my babies listed below are rescues except the newbies, decided it would be nice to have a betta that I got because I thought he/she was pretty and that wasnt sick

lol, look forward to hearing about your new rescues!


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

lol ah poor guy, sounds like my step-dad. It's funny how We as the women are supposed to be the more emotional, attached ones but then it's the Men that can't take it when a sick fish dies.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol I've noticed that to, I think its because we are so "emotional" that we fill the need to rescue the little guys, even if they pass away, while guys would prefer to not even have to come close to any emotion.
I do love my bf though.... he bought my first betta  and continues to support my addiction


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> lol I've noticed that to, I think its because we are so "emotional" that we fill the need to rescue the little guys, even if they pass away, while guys would prefer to not even have to come close to any emotion.
> I do love my bf though.... he bought my first betta  and continues to support my addiction


Hmmm that makes sense  lol Awh sounds like a sweetie, lucky girl.  
I think I'm going to have to get a guy that will limit my addiction because I'm not quite up for it yet lol


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, he is a sweetie, he wont admit it, but he is
lol, good luck with that, in no time he will be converted! (and worse than you)


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> lol, good luck with that, in no time he will be converted! (and worse than you)


NOOOO!!! I can't have that! I need someone to be the adult and tell me no to the pet! lol 
I can see it now, I marry a man who want's one dog and is willing to take in my fish, horse and 3 chinchillas; that's it. Then in a year HE is bringing home the bettas and stray dogs and I am having to tell him no. 
Lol it'll work out, I'll just have to find that inner strength everyone is talking about


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, thats how my bf ended up with "his" dog, I picked up a half-feral dog off of the side of the road and said it was only for now... and now he says we cnt give her to anyone else cause she's his dog....
and sadly my bf dos say no to me, theres a feral kitten at the shelter, no chance of adoption... but he said no  not so close to school starting and not with all of the dogs fish, and turtle.... such a cute kitten (he even admited it)
lol, Im still waiting for my bf to come back from work with a stray (hes come close, but at last sec. someone else took th dog home)
and the whole inner strenght thing people talk about on bettafish.com
well, dont ever comment in the thread "I have no self-control"
that maes it ten times worse to say no to a betta, then come ome and open your inbox to 46 unread messages all saying "I have no self-control"
breaks down even the strongest of us

*oh, and there is always that one betta that makes you fall*


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm with Sarah, I want a guy to tell me no when I give him sad eyes and tell him we can make room somewhere. XD

Before I got into betta fish I was going out with this one guy who probably would've been like "Go for it", so I probably would have a house full of fish right now. Not having a job makes that a bad thing haha


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Well the thing with the guy is I would probably do it THEN ask him with the adorable kitten looking up at him  My poor future man lol. 

I did comment, and quickly unsubscribed lol it was bad, luckily though I was broke at the time. 

That's how I got this male, couldn't say no to that face...and I'm tempted about that crowntail...I wonder if he will be there when I go back Friday....


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol BlueEyes, I would hate to have a bf who said no to sad eyes.... 
my bf doesnt say go for it... luckily otherwise the apartment would be FULL of tanks, he makes fun of me for the 6 (soon to be 9) and when we go to walmart he lets me go look and if there are any REALLY bad, he usually lets me get one, but most of the time he offers a plausble reason not to (like: wait till ___ is beter that way your not having an aparmtnet full of sick fish, you can give ____ more attention this way)


lol, Iwold SO do that Sarahldear if I had a car, my bf even said he was cute (through a picture) I have no car though so :/ Im hoping to maybe convince him.... at leastgo look at the little guy.. he doesnt even have a name, just a number: 13778200
isnt he cute though!!!!











lol, I should unsubscribe to it... it weakens me... I actually did that... for three weeks I said "if that little green girl is still therenext time I will get her" each time I went there was a betta in more dire need... well, finally, right before we left, my bf tld me to get the green girl ONLY... who turned out to be a odd colored male (Pickle)


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Awh that poor kitten! He looks terrified! How could he look at that picture and say no! He is Adorable though! 
Tell your bf that I said if he's not going to adopt him he should at least go to give him attention while he's there, and if love happens then it happens  

I figure I have to have a man before my first apartment or else I'm only going to be allowed online shopping....too many adorable critters in need of a good home and too much temptation.  

Dorm room limits the pets severely so I'm going to have to be strong and Only get him if Only he is there. I can't bring any other fish home...only him because I feel bad for putting him back...I have a feeling this is going to end badly...maybe I can convince my roommate to "own" a few bettas  

Awh I can see that, Pickle looks very...petite; at least from what I've seen in pics. But he's cute.  
You know I never would of acknowledged that a fish was cute before my bettas lol


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thats what I've been trying to do, the kitten is semi-feral though.... I have a contact with a feral rescue and Im hoping they will take him if my bf wont change his mind....
I am going up to the shelter Friday though... maybe then 

lol, agreed, if my bf wasnt here... ther would be no room for me  (not that I wouldnt mind that)

Yeah, my little sister has a betta, Adam, she wants another but she can until she gets her apartment next semester.. then she will be JUST like me! lmao

He is, I keep going back and forth on if hes a boy or girl, his beard isnt as big as my other males, he has an egg dot, and his nest is small (more like a girl nest) but his fins are so long!
lol, the only fish (before bettas) thought was cute was my parrot cichlid Dunkan (power outage after a hurrican for 6 days meant no filter of air, he passed away during that time), I LOVE parrot cichlids, had my apartment allowed tanks bigger than 10 gallons I would have another one of them (though Imglad they dont since I now have Bettas!)


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh the poor baby.  I thought I noticed something different about him. 
My Nana has a semi feral cat and she is so much fun! Her name is Kiki and she hides if new people are around but we stayed with Nana for a week and she warmed up enough to play with us at a distance, but she never really wanted to get close. :/ Oh well. 
But man is she attached to my Nana, and Nana says she's the best pet she's ever owned (it's funny because we just kinda showed up at the house with her and Nana wasn't to pleased but was willing to take her in). 

My parents got lucky and I'm the only one that inherited the gene so my little bro doesn't want anything more than one or two dogs..I already have 3 chinchillas and 3 bettas lol. 
My poor step dad, he is a farm boy and was a firm believer in all animals outside, then only dogs should be inside and No we are NOT bringing a rodent in...well Dave... 
But good for your sister! I can imagine all the bettas you two will save.  Hopefully she finds someone to help limit her too though lol. 

Hmm I'm still pretty new to the betta world so I can't help you, but that would be frustrating not knowing lol sorry. ;P 

That would be good if the feral shelter could take him in, we only have one shelter around here and so animals like that are usually stuck there until they die.  It makes me soo sad.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, we are already dealing with a semi-feral dog (punk), she is SO attached to us, and she has just begun to tolerate new people, we can now take her to petsmart and walk her around, as long as no one trys to pet her she is happy to walk around and follow some people (shes a stalker)

lol, my parents werent as lucky, my litle sister and I have been bringing home strays since we could walk

Eh, I've pretty much given up and decided for now Pickle wil be a boy till I can be 100% sure (Im planning a female soroity soon and I figured it would be better his way, lol)

The rescue spcalizes in feras, we have a really cool progrm here, people with lots of land will open their homes to "cat colonies", which is usualy 10-15 feral cats who have been fixed and vetted, the rescue provides vet care, the owners feed the cats and provide shelter (usually a barn) and in return no rodents and they get to save lives.

For feral kittens they usually try to socalize them ad rehome them.

One of the shelters I volunteer at is like that 72 hours and then they die, the shelter is closed on weekends and it is only because of volunteers maintaining the Facebook page fr the shelter that the fact that te animals are even in there get noticed


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

awww! i think your story could have made me cried. xD he's a cutie, i'm glad you rescued him. i hope he gets better


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I swear I saw one just like that in the Walmart here where I'm at (Also in Missouri) last weekend when shopping for daughter's school supplies too lol.. It was between two similar to that and a red CT.. I chose the red CT because I've been looking for a nice CT for a while.. but I was sad to leave them.. I wanted to take them all 
Hope he gets better, he's a sweetie!


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

LittleBettas: Dude that program sounds awesome!!! Hmm maybe some day...
Good for Punk  I love it when animals are able to advance and come out and "socialize" like that. We have two rescue dogs and just looking at them when it's cold or raining outside makes me sooo happy! Of course that's no where near seeing a semi feral dog being able to walk around PetSmart.  

Oooohhh sorority; fun.  I want to start one and I tell myself after all the males die but at the rate I'm going that's never going to happen.  How big and how many females? I agree it's better to be safe rather than sorry. 

Yeah I don't think I could volunteer at a rescue like that, every 72hrs I'd have a new pet regardless of what the bf said....but it's awesome that you can and are willing to help, those pets need it the most. 

hmckin20: Thanks, I hope so too. So far his attitude hasn't improved any but I'm not going to give up hope. Today I tried to play with him and a button and I think I scared him.  

Myates: I know what you mean! I felt bad for putting the red CT down but I figured with how pretty he is someone will grab him, and if not then I'm going back Friday lol.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Myates said:


> I swear I saw one just like that in the Walmart here where I'm at (Also in Missouri) last weekend when shopping for daughter's school supplies too lol.. It was between two similar to that and a red CT.. I chose the red CT because I've been looking for a nice CT for a while.. but I was sad to leave them.. I wanted to take them all
> Hope he gets better, he's a sweetie!


 
I've never seen fin rot this bad, and never have a seen a fish so wiling to fight to live, this little guy stole my heart when I picked up his cup and he started flipping round and flarring at me!
I had actually gone to get a BEAUTIFUL lime green betta I had seen the week before, he was still there, a little paler but otherwisehealthy... I had to choose between the two and ended up chosing Finn (and I dont regret it!)


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Sarahlydear said:


> LittleBettas: Dude that program sounds awesome!!! Hmm maybe some day...
> Good for Punk  I love it when animals are able to advance and come out and "socialize" like that. We have two rescue dogs and just looking at them when it's cold or raining outside makes me sooo happy! Of course that's no where near seeing a semi feral dog being able to walk around PetSmart.
> 
> Oooohhh sorority; fun.  I want to start one and I tell myself after all the males die but at the rate I'm going that's never going to happen.  How big and how many females? I agree it's better to be safe rather than sorry.
> ...


It is a cool program, and yeah, a few peope met her shorty after first found her and they are AMAZED at her improvemnts, shes gone from a dog that pushed herself against a wall and layed down refusing to mive or acknoledge anyone, who if I trid taking outside would freak out and do alligator rolls to a dog who runs around petsmart following people so se can get a sniff, still a ways to go, she is REALLY nervous around food and even the smallest noise will send her cowering, but a least now she is interested in new people. And when its just me and m BF, her personality is amazing, she sounds like a monkey when she wants to play, my little siter made her a cardboard house which we keep behind the couch, when she gets scared she hides in there (theres a cute little window so she can keep an eye on everything) she usually hangs out with my pitbull (as in follows her everywhere, sleeps almost on top of her and takes her toys) but she will randomly come running up to me or my BF, jump up, slap us in the face, then run away (wierd dog)
lol 
Im planing a 10 gallon sorority, largest size tank I can have in the apartment, I have a 20 long and a 30 gallon that I cant even use 
probabl 5 females, Im having a hard time with it though since everytime I get a female (besides my origianal female) they turn out being males or are to sick to save. (that and females are rare around here and I always choose a sick male over a healthy female)
I need 2 more females to start my sorority 
(2 of my newbies are hopefully going to be girls)

I've volunteered for shelters since freshman year of highschool. as much as it kills me half the stuff that happens there, I love it, I love being able to give them at least a couple minutes of pure happiness. I did used to foster, but my last real foster I had for 5 months and it KILLED me to have to give her up


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> It is a cool program, and yeah, a few peope met her shorty after first found her and they are AMAZED at her improvemnts, shes gone from a dog that pushed herself against a wall and layed down refusing to mive or acknoledge anyone, who if I trid taking outside would freak out and do alligator rolls to a dog who runs around petsmart following people so se can get a sniff, still a ways to go, she is REALLY nervous around food and even the smallest noise will send her cowering, but a least now she is interested in new people. And when its just me and m BF, her personality is amazing, she sounds like a monkey when she wants to play, my little siter made her a cardboard house which we keep behind the couch, when she gets scared she hides in there (theres a cute little window so she can keep an eye on everything) she usually hangs out with my pitbull (as in follows her everywhere, sleeps almost on top of her and takes her toys) but she will randomly come running up to me or my BF, jump up, slap us in the face, then run away (weird dog)


Awsome! She sounds great.  What does she looks like?



LittleBettas said:


> Im planing a 10 gallon sorority, largest size tank I can have in the apartment, I have a 20 long and a 30 gallon that I cant even use
> probabl 5 females, Im having a hard time with it though since everytime I get a female (besides my origianal female) they turn out being males or are to sick to save. (that and females are rare around here and I always choose a sick male over a healthy female)
> I need 2 more females to start my sorority
> (2 of my newbies are hopefully going to be girls)


Sounds good, if I do have one that will probably be the size of it. 
Really? Females are plentiful at the Petco but not the Wal-Mart..
Hopefully they are!! Yeah I decided I wanted to have a female and I don't want to say I got lucky but they had a lovely little girl that was a huge tail biter so I go to rescue and get a lady. 




LittleBettas said:


> I volunteered for shelters since freshman year of highschool. as much as it kills me half the stuff that happens there, I love it, I love being able to give them at least a couple minutes of pure happiness. I did used to foster, but my last real foster I had for 5 months and it KILLED me to have to give her up


I like to volunteer but I don't think I could do it for a kill shelter. Wow. That would be horrid! How did you give her up?!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Sarahlydear said:


> Awsome! She sounds great.  What does she looks like?


 She is awesome 

This is her at the ceach shorty after I found her.... she was watching us dig for shells and decided to join in, shes a small dog, about 25 pounds











Sarahlydear said:


> Sounds good, if I do have one that will probably be the size of it.
> Really? Females are plentiful at the Petco but not the Wal-Mart..
> Hopefully they are!! Yeah I decided I wanted to have a female and I don't want to say I got lucky but they had a lovely little girl that was a huge tail biter so I go to rescue and get a lady.


Yeah,all I have in the area is Walmart,the closest petstore is petsmart and thats an hour away, and I havent seen females there in a while 
LUCKY, I wish we had more females here






Sarahlydear said:


> I like to volunteer but I don't think I could do it for a kill shelter. Wow. That would be horrid! How did you give her up?!


the kill shelter was the closest one before I got my license, I volunteer at a couple more shelters now alon with this one. 
She got adopted, I wanted to adopt her but at the time I was unable to


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh she's adorable!!! Lol look at that face.  

That would suck.  Wal-Mart is lame....Ours is 45minutes-1hr away but mom goes to college on one of the towns so she goes up there every Monday, lucky me  But I hope your WalMart randomly gets a decent stock of females so you have plenty of selection and who knows maybe they'll surprise you. 

Yeah I can understand that. Oh! I didn't mean that you just gave her away. I wouldn't of been able to, I would of lied and said she had worms or something...That is something I'm debating about: fostering. It'll help pets but I don't know if I could give them up...eh I still have a year or two before I get my own place and then two more years before I'm out of college so I have time to debate.  

Off subject but I noticed you have moss balls? How big? I had one that I broke into almost 10 pieces ( I was going to make it less but they kept coming off!) and they are about an inch now. They're so much fun aren't they! I can't wait until mine get bigger.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Sarahlydear said:


> Oh she's adorable!!! Lol look at that face.


I now  <3 I was SO happy when she let me grab her (she came running up to meet my idiot of a pitbull, saw me and layed down and froze, stiff as a board) 



Sarahlydear said:


> That would suck.  Wal-Mart is lame....Ours is 45minutes-1hr away but mom goes to college on one of the towns so she goes up there every Monday, lucky me  But I hope your WalMart randomly gets a decent stock of females so you have plenty of selection and who knows maybe they'll surprise you.


Me to, that would be AWESOME! though more than likely they will have a bunch of healthy girls and that one sick male :/



Sarahlydear said:


> Yeah I can understand that. Oh! I didn't mean that you just gave her away. I wouldn't of been able to, I would of lied and said she had worms or something...That is something I'm debating about: fostering. It'll help pets but I don't know if I could give them up...eh I still have a year or two before I get my own place and then two more years before I'm out of college so I have time to debate.  [/qote]
> 
> Yeah, she had worms when I got her, I had already dewormed her, I go her whn she was 4 weeks old, she was the runt of the litter. Fostering is a really big decision, its tough, and a lot of times people end up adopting their fosters (we adopted three of our fosters) My little sister is getting ready to get an apartment, shes been considering fostering,but a lot of times a foster can last a year or longer, I think my sis is going to just end up adopting a dog from the kill list
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

I am too! She seems like she's living the good life now!!  

Of course, they can't make it easy. 

Well I hope she went to a good home (I'm sure she did). Anything to do with getting animals can be a big decision as far as I'm concerned; but they're the best decisions I make.  That's probably what I'll end up doing (adopting) for a few years after college, but who knows. I already end up passing animals from bad owners to better ones and that's not much different. 

Hmm no I haven't I just threw them back in the tank, many are growing into ball shape though and haven't stuck to anything. I've seen that forum but I'm to lazy to read all the posts and I have limited time.  I can believe it though!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Sarahlydear said:


> I am too! She seems like she's living the good life now!!
> 
> Of course, they can't make it easy.
> 
> ...


She did, cute family, wife. husband, son, daugher, white fence yard  and now a litte dog
Thats my same plan, after college Im planning to get more into rescue, foster and adopting nother dog once I have a backyard 

Ooooo, lucky, I just cut up Fluffy yesterday, the little ones seem to be doing good though Im experimenting, I have one in a 5 gallon tank, another in a 2.5 gallon with a light above 24-7, and two in a cup on the window... Im waiting to see if one grows better thanthe other


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Lucky girl.  

Ahh sooo many plans for after college lol. 

I found the ones in room temp water and in front of my window are growing the best. Strangely the ones in 78F temp and in the same window aren't growing as fast.

But I may ask you later on which one is growing best.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Im seeing about the same results, the ones in my 78 degree (5 gallon tank) isnt growing as well as the one (also 78) with 100% light (fake) and the ones who are by the window


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Of course, you want ot baby them and get them all set up and they prefer a jar on the window. 

He finally ate today!!!! It was just one pellet but still! After 6days he stopped worrying Mom and ate.  I figured out he will only eat if it is in the water; he won't eat it off the surface and when it hits the bottom he won't touch it. Picky picky.  But I can adjust to that. 
PS: I've named him Ralph.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

AW!!!
Congrats!!!!
Im glad to hear hes eating!!!
(and I love the name!)


----------

